# ATTENTION Track OWNERS and Race Series Organizers



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

To all OUT door dirt track operators, Off Road Series organizers and On Road race programs....

Washtenaw RC Raceway has two raced days left.
March 1st, March 8th. 
Many of the Washtenaw racers are asking where to race this summer.
If you have a flyer for your track. Send me a copy so I can post it.
OR Better yet....
come by the track and pass them out and meet the racers and promote your track or race series.
Email or Pm me for an address.

We have averaged over 150 entries a race this season with a high of 178 at two races. 

You don't want to let these racers go into the Outdoor season without schedules in there hands so they can plan their racing this summer!!!
Thanks
Dan


----------

